# Looking for a Coffe bar



## cdc (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi!

I need to make hubby a good coffee bar.  

I have some strong nasty coffee beans ready to grind, and some FO on its way.  I think HP sounds like the best idea......

From what I have been reading, replacing with brewed coffee in the beginning kinda is stinky and maybe not that productive, so perhaps just thinking about adding some ground coffee, maybe cocoa and FO....

but need some guidance here.  

Any suggestions?  How much, when, etc?    Thanks!


----------



## Rosey (Sep 25, 2009)

We don't drink coffee so I just added the grinds and it stinks too. lol It's pretty much tempered now but the "funk" is still a little there. I'm not sure I smell the vanilla FO either.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

I have tried brewed triple strength coffee + gounds  and just adding grounds . you might as well just drink the coffee and add the grounds  I would start with 1 tsp ppo , a little goes a long way , I found this out the hard way .

Kitn

ETA missing word


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 26, 2009)

..


----------



## cdc (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, I made it. Used Coffee FO from WSP, with a Cocoa powder swirl, and finely ground coffee at the very end.  Coffee worked great, but the FO is GROSS.  I cant stand it!  Some people think it smells like coffee, but all I smell is, uh, I dont know, some spice, some eww.  Ugh.  

I gave some to my neighbor, and she gave it back!  

So, guess I will try with a different FO!   It did not smell so bad out of the bottle, but eww once it was in the soap.  CPHP.

annnnoooyyying.


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 25, 2009)

..


----------



## cdc (Oct 25, 2009)

I know!  I love the smell of coffee, and the FO is not bad OOB....but man, just not good soaped.  I did HP thinking it would stay OK....but no.  Eww.  

Dangit.  I am super picky and super sensitive about scents, so some people will still like it, but not me.  And this one was for me!


----------



## Sunkawakan (Oct 28, 2009)

Bummer!  I'm super finickey about my coffee!  I savor it, I smell it, I feel the taste and I allow my mind to relish all that it has to offer.  I might also add that I'm a bit of snob when it comes to my coffee and, consequently, wouldn't think of using its liquid form in soap (I must admit, I'm finickey about my soap as well).  But I have used the brewed grounds, add in just before molding, no fo, in a simple (usually oo or lard) soap.  Allows for just enough of the scent of the coffee to come through without it smelling over cooked and its a great exfoliator. I've also done the same with espresso grind fresh but go easy.  Haven't tried (gasp!) instant.


----------

